# Bands in low drop D?



## Vince Caruana (Mar 22, 2015)

I recently bought a baritone 8 and I've started tuning to low drop D. I would like to do a few covers but only know of 2 bands which have used this tuning(Meshuggah and Humanity's Last Breath). Anyone know of any others?


----------



## Azuricus (Mar 22, 2015)

Vince Caruana said:


> I recently bought a baritone 8 and I've started tuning to low drop D. I would like to do a few covers but only know of 2 bands which have used this tuning(Meshuggah and Humanity's Last Breath). Anyone know of any others?



Within the Ruins has some some songs that go down to the low D, but they use a 7 string for that tuning. When they use 8 strings, they go to double drop C. Some of the tracks off their album Phenomena utilize these tunings.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 23, 2015)

Actually for anything below Drop G, Joe Cocci uses a 7 string, I believe.

As for any other bands that tune that low, I know Black Tongue does, but again, it's 7 strings, not 8 strings. Same concept applies, however.

And while it's Eb1, not D, The Obelisk tunes to Drop Eb on their 8 strings, live they use RGAs, but their most recent single was recorded with an Agile Interceptor Pro 828 equipped with 808s, strung up with D'addario 9-12-15-25-34-44-59-80 - it sounds massive.


----------



## -TesseracT- (Mar 23, 2015)

Well I know that After the Burial has atleast one song in Drop D#1. Also 'Obsidian' by Meshuggah.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 23, 2015)

Azuricus said:


> Within the Ruins has some some songs that go down to the low D, but they use a 7 string for that tuning. When they use 8 strings, they go to double drop C. Some of the tracks off their album Phenomena utilize these tunings.



all of Phenomena is on a 7 with a low C, they dont have any songs that only have a low D on the bottom.



-TesseracT- said:


> Well I know that After the Burial has atleast one song in Drop D1.



its a low C# and its used all over their newest album


----------



## -TesseracT- (Mar 23, 2015)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> its a low C# and its used all over their newest album


'To Carry You Away' is in Drop D#1, not D1, sorry.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 23, 2015)

ATB used drop D# and Drop A# on In Dreams I believe, Eb on Rareform, and yeah I've definately heard the Low C# but I think they are using 9s for that


----------



## Azuricus (Mar 23, 2015)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> all of Phenomena is on a 7 with a low C, they dont have any songs that only have a low D on the bottom.



My bad, I just made the assumption of such as I hear some tracks off the album going down to only a D (Calling Card and Gods Amongst Men).

Here is the Reddit AMA that confirms what you said.

"Every song is in a different key on this album, but I wrote and recorded everything on a 7 string tuned to C F C F A# D G"

Tl;dr don't listen to me, I'm a goof


----------



## sevenstringdjentlemen (Mar 23, 2015)

check Glass Cloud, bro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43jYAdA5iXg


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 23, 2015)

Josh Travis is the man


----------



## Vince Caruana (Mar 23, 2015)

Zeno said:


> Actually for anything below Drop G, Joe Cocci uses a 7 string, I believe.
> 
> As for any other bands that tune that low, I know Black Tongue does, but again, it's 7 strings, not 8 strings. Same concept applies, however.
> 
> And while it's Eb1, not D, The Obelisk tunes to Drop Eb on their 8 strings, live they use RGAs, but their most recent single was recorded with an Agile Interceptor Pro 828 equipped with 808s, strung up with D'addario 9-12-15-25-34-44-59-80 - it sounds massive.




Dude Black Tongue is awesome, thanks. Good Sh*t


----------



## Vince Caruana (Mar 23, 2015)

Wasnt most of After the Burials old stuff in F standard?


----------



## ItWillDo (Mar 23, 2015)

Depths is low D.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIRdTR3mNVU


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 23, 2015)

What gauge you using for that low D? I know, kinda OT but I'm just curious. I use a .098


----------



## lewis (Mar 24, 2015)

Zeno said:


> Actually for anything below Drop G, Joe Cocci uses a 7 string, I believe.
> 
> As for any other bands that tune that low, I know Black Tongue does, but again, it's 7 strings, not 8 strings. Same concept applies, however.
> 
> And while it's Eb1, not D, The Obelisk tunes to Drop Eb on their 8 strings, live they use RGAs, but their most recent single was recorded with an Agile Interceptor Pro 828 equipped with 808s, strung up with D'addario 9-12-15-25-34-44-59-80 - it sounds massive.


Can I just say thanks for the heads up on The Obelisk!!!. I hadnt heard of these guys until your post, jeez their stuff is sick as hell!. Ive had my 8 string in Drop Eb for a while until recently. I think I might be putting it back into Drop Eb hahaha.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 24, 2015)

Vince Caruana said:


> Wasnt most of After the Burials old stuff in F standard?


 
Yeah actualy yous is right, Rareform is Eb with the low F. I forget that the Eb octave isnt standard on 8s


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 24, 2015)

lewis said:


> Can I just say thanks for the heads up on The Obelisk!!!. I hadnt heard of these guys until your post, jeez their stuff is sick as hell!. Ive had my 8 string in Drop Eb for a while until recently. I think I might be putting it back into Drop Eb hahaha.


 
Back to Eb0 from Eb1?? or was there a typo in there lol


----------



## Vince Caruana (Mar 25, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> What gauge you using for that low D? I know, kinda OT but I'm just curious. I use a .098



Damn dude haha. I'm currently using the ernie ball 9-80 set. Its the only set i've ever had come on a guitar stock I find just about perfect. I usually just play a half step down though so it works perfect for me. I've really been liking drop d though so i think i'm going to swap out the 80 with a 90 because it would be just about the same tension as if it were tuned to standard 5ths notation. Wouldnt imagine ever wanting to go thicker than that for the tuning range I prefer. I wouldnt mind messing around with a low c standard tuning though.What gauge you using for the rest of your strings? Is it overly dark?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 25, 2015)

I tune eadgcfad and sometimes drop the low e and a to D and g respectively, with 10-13-17-24-33-45-65-98 kaliums on a 30 inch scale. The low e is a little too dark for my liking but I like the tension for dropping to d. Kalium doesn't make a 96 so I went from a 94 to the 98


----------



## ItWillDo (Mar 27, 2015)

For low E on 27" = .090
For Low D on 27" = .098


----------



## Kittenflower (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm going to be writing some Drop D tunes soon. If there's interest I might post them here if you want.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Mar 29, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Josh Travis is the man



I hope he'll be steping his game up on next GC release. Perfect War was a bit disappointing...


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 29, 2015)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> I hope he'll be steping his game up on next GC release. Perfect War was a bit disappointing...


 
Danza 5 is what im hoping for


----------



## noUser01 (Apr 1, 2015)

A local band (all good friends of mine too) play in that tuning.

https://abaddonbc.bandcamp.com/

The single "Rot" has a breakdown with the A below that, but the whole Destroyer EP is D.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Apr 2, 2015)

Kittenflower said:


> I'm going to be writing some Drop D tunes soon. If there's interest I might post them here if you want.



Sure thing


----------

